# Billing for influenza A and B



## denisek1028 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello,

If we perform influenza A & B in the clinic and it gets sent for culture, can we still bill for the flu test in the clinic?


----------



## midnight1995 (Apr 5, 2018)

Yes you can bill for the lab code 87804 - please review the guideline on billing. Most provider do not realize you can bill for 2 of the 87804 because provider gets to results.


----------



## Squinncpc (Apr 6, 2018)

*Influenza A&B*

when billing make sure you append the 59 modifier for the second 87804 when the provider performs two test for A and B influenza


----------



## jhendrix08 (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes, agreed. As long as your test in the office checks for both the A and B strains, you can bill for two tests (CPT 87804 and add modifier 59 to the second test as the previous reply mentions). We have recently billed a few out and have had no issues. 

If it's a Medicare patient, I was told to also use modifier QW to indicate it's a CLIA waived test and allowed to be done if office as long as you have a CLIA certification for your lab.

Hope that helps!


----------

